# Google Wallet - Some information



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

I was using Stock 4.02 with Google wallet. It was working fine. I then installed 4.03 Bugless Beast. Google Wallet was a NO Go currently. I decided to restore my nandroid from clockwork. Afterwards everything appeared to be working fine. I went to pay with my Google Pre-paid card and it was declined with money on it. I decided to do a full wipe and then restore. The result was that it would transfer until it timed out.

Finally, I uninstalled the Wallet app and re-installed it. I then signed back up and put in my pin and my balance was there (it always was). I then tried to pay one last time and it worked.

My advice would be when restoring from a nandroid you should clear data and cache and force stop the app. Then re-authenticate the app. I think that may be the problem. If that doesn't work, an uninstall/reinstall did the trick for me.

I just wanted to share, incase someone else has similar problems.


----------



## albertsm (Aug 6, 2011)

I discovered this as well after loading a new ROM and restoring my apps with titanium backup. Google Wallet seemed fine but it would just say "Sending" when trying to make a purchase. Then I discovered an option in the app to "Reset Google Wallet" and after I did this I was able to make a purchase.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Gr8gorilla said:


> I was using Stock 4.02 with Google wallet. It was working fine. I then installed 4.03 Bugless Beast. Google Wallet was a NO Go currently. I decided to restore my nandroid from clockwork. Afterwards everything appeared to be working fine. I went to pay with my Google Pre-paid card and it was declined with money on it. I decided to do a full wipe and then restore. The result was that it would transfer until it timed out.
> 
> Finally, I uninstalled the Wallet app and re-installed it. I then signed back up and put in my pin and my balance was there (it always was). I then tried to pay one last time and it worked.
> 
> ...


So, you weren't able to get it running on 4.0.3 at all, right? Just want to make sure I understand.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine was running on 4.0.2...then tried BB..didn't t work... when launched just got black page then warning it died...full uninstall.. reinstall...same thing...went back to AR Android...and same thing...black screen...uninstall reinstall... same thing...complete wipe reinstall... STILL not working...haven't tried my stock backup before I rooted...I'll try tonight....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Veridor said:


> So, you weren't able to get it running on 4.0.3 at all, right? Just want to make sure I understand.


It works just fine for me. All ROMs I've tried work just fine. Of course, I did a complete wipe with each iteration


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

complete rebuild to stock and back still did not work...still getting black screen and then times out not working....any ideas?

i signed in and it was working, although i didn't make any purchases....but it launched and everything......before i flashed BB


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

im getting a "secure element not responding - the secure element has stopped responding. please contact google wallet support" error. from what I'm reading, this means that it will never work again on this phone. be careful


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

FYI guys its reported that if you disable NFC and open Google wallet it will corrupt secure element. Which may not be able to be fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

bliynd said:


> FYI guys its reported that if you disable NFC and open Google wallet it will corrupt secure element. Which may not be able to be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't think that's how I screwed mine up. I switched to an extended battery though, which may be related

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm paranoid. I don't want to loose my Google Wallet.

Any other advice to ensure "Secure Element" bug doesn't bite me?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm playing it safe and not using it until someone figures out the trigger and/or a fix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I'm playing it safe and not using it until someone figures out the trigger and/or a fix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. No reason to use an app that can possibly break nfc requiring a new phone. It isn't worth the risk at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Agreed. No reason to use an app that can possibly break nfc requiring a new phone. It isn't worth the risk at all.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Agreed. No reason to use an app that can possibly break nfc requiring a new phone. It isn't worth the risk at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


NFC isn't broken. Just GW. You can still use Android Beam and stuff. I've tried it.

Sent from my GNexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> NFC isn't broken. Just GW. You can still use Android Beam and stuff. I've tried it.
> 
> Sent from my GNexus


Good to know. Still very strange and a bad idea to use this apk floating around







can't wait till they do figure it out or it goes public though.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> I don't think that's how I screwed mine up. I switched to an extended battery though, which may be related
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I switched to the extended battery as well and that's when my wallet broke


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have always used the extended battery. Google Wallet seems fine, though I have never made a purchase with it.


----------



## jigabits (Aug 24, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I have always used the extended battery. Google Wallet seems fine, though I have never made a purchase with it.


I used Wallet today to make a purchase, went through good. I'm using the extended battery currently and Wallet was installed on the device when the original battery was being used. Hopefully I don't have any issues down the road with the ext battery.


----------



## MoeDaddy (Jul 8, 2011)

The only issue I ever have with GW is when I update a rom and forget to wipe GW data... I update roms pretty much everyday and as long as I go in wipe data for GW then start the app and let it do its thing again it always works for me.

Oh and to be clear if I don't wipe GW it still appears to work fine, gets no errors, card balances appear correctly and everything but a purchase will NOT go thru until I wipe data for WG and reinitialize the app.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> I switched to the extended battery as well and that's when my wallet broke


Well it's not regular battery affected, as I switch between the two daily and never have any problems purchasing or anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Agreed. No reason to use an app that can possibly break nfc requiring a new phone. It isn't worth the risk at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nfc is built into the battery. Shouldn't break your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a thought, but since the NFC chip is in the battery, wouldn't the secure element also follow the battery, therefore when switching it wouldn't match with the one Google wallet thought you had and say phooey on you?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, only the antenna is in the battery







from what I read had been determined.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

